# Beratung mechanische Tastatur!



## Rabowke (21. Juli 2021)

Nachdem ich mir eine neue Grafikkarte & neues Netzteil gegönnt habe, suche ich jetzt noch eine mechanische Tastatur um meine beige 17 EUR Cherry-Tastatur in Rente zu schicken! 

Ich bin nur komplett überfordert bei der Auswahl von Tastaturen, hängen geblieben bin ich primär bei:

Das Keyboard 4 Pro:





						Das Keyboard 4 Professional - Cherry MX Brown Soft Click Tasten - Professionelle Mechanische Tastatur - DE Layout - Multimedia Taste für Mediensteuerung: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
					

Das Keyboard 4 Professional - Cherry MX Brown Soft Click Tasten - Professionelle Mechanische Tastatur - DE Layout - Multimedia Taste für Mediensteuerung - Kostenloser Versand ab 29€. Jetzt bei Amazon.de bestellen!



					www.amazon.de
				




Corsair K100:


			https://www.amazon.de/exec/obidos/ASIN/B08JY78TPC/?tag=pcgcmag-21&ascsubtag=CM1S4P9Z&th=1
		


RGB-Beleuchtung ist nur dann okay, wenn man die komplett neutral und einfach nur dezente Beleuchtung einsetzen kann, quasi Notebook-Tasten.

Mediensteuerung ist auch nur optional, keine Ahnung wie häufig ich das wirklich einsetzen werde. Farbe schwarz und das Material sollte wertig, also echtes Aluminium sein.

Nur irgendwie bin ich komplett überfordert was die MX-Switches, sofern vorhanden, betrifft. Braun scheint wohl die Wahl für die meisten Spieler zu sein, wie gut ist z.B. die Eigenentwicklung von Corsair?! Gibts vllt. noch andere Tastaturen die mit den o.g. vergleichbar sind, die ich aber nicht auf dem Schirm hab?!

Ach ja, Handballenauflage sollte demontierbar sein, ich hasse die Dinge und die Tastatur sollte auch zum (Viel)Schreiben geeignet sein.


----------



## fud1974 (21. Juli 2021)

Wenn ich einen shameless Plug machen würde... würde ich sagen, komm auf unseren Discord, frag unsere Hardwarejungs, die bauen sich ihre Tastaturen buchstäblich mit Kits selber.

Mit so einem Gelumpe wie MX Switches und so geben die sich gar nicht mehr ab... da werden selbst die Materialien zum Dämpfen der Anschläge leidenschaftlich diskutiert.

Oder eher monologisiert, so sicher bin ich mir manchmal nicht. 

Aber Vorsicht, das ist ein Rabbithole, manche haben da eine Sucht zum Bauen immer neuer Tastaturen entwickelt.


----------

